# Purchase Xcode Tools 2.1 CD



## leojose (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi,

The setup for Xcode Tools 2.1 is pretty large (781 mb) and I don't find it convenient to download it through the internet.I was wondering if it was possible to purchase the CD? If yes, then could anybody please provide me with the link for the same.

Thanks


----------



## mdnky (Sep 26, 2005)

You might want to try calling your local Apple Store, reseller, or the 1-800 number and asking them.

First though...you should have received a copy of xCode on disc with your computer or OS package.  You might want to look again to make sure you didn't miss it.  I bought the full install version (DVD) for my iBook and xCode is on the DVD with the OS.  You just have to manually install it from a directory off the disc.


----------



## kainjow (Sep 27, 2005)

Xcode 2.0 came with Tiger, but not 2.1, which is used to build universal binaries and has some other stuff..

Why not download it over night while you're sleeping?? Unless you have dial-up it shouldn't take too long...


----------

